# Bucee's Milke smoker?



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I've been thinking I need a small smoker. Thursday I stopped at Bucee's in Luling for gas and looked at their smokers. I think it was Milke? brand. I came home at looked on Bucee's website and nothing. Only thing I can find that is Wilke is firepits. I'm thinking they had a 16" x 32" with a dropped firebox for $412. Looked about 3/16" thick, steel wheels etc. Looked good. Anyone know anything about them? Can they be purchased anywhere else?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Revision.....I shouldn't call it a smoker. Maybe a BBQ grill with a separate firebox.


----------



## 18 Classic (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't believe the pits are part of Bucee's. I think the stores are just next too each other. Sorry I can't remember the name of the place but they do have some nice pits and smokers.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Are you sure you are not looking for www.wilkesbadasspits.com ? They built my Texans far pit for me.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, that's it. I looked at it again Thursday. How's the fire pit?


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Have you ever thought about building your own UDS?


----------

